

Five 2010 Stories That Nobody Predicted - gumba
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/215328/five_2010_stories_that_nobody_predicted.html

======
rdl
I can't believe they left off wikileaks itself. Wikileaks is by far bigger
than anonymous ddos against sites that declined to provide service to
wikileaks!

